# Ribeye Testing (SV Step #2)



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2018)

*Ribeye Testing (SV Step #2)*


OK, A while back I did a Choice Ribeye @ 131° for 2 hours, and it was no different than Ribeyes that I only Grilled without any time in the SV.
So I figured I’d give it some extra time, so I did another one (Below) @ 131° for 8 hours, and there was still no difference than with “Just Grilled”.
Since I can get Fork Tender from an Eye Round, I would think I could get it from a Ribeye, so my next Test will be a Ribeye @ 131° for 21 hours.
Until then, I can tell you there was nothing wrong with this Ribeye—It was as good as any other Ribeye I’ve ever had. 
I just want to see if I can get a Ribeye to be Fork Tender without messing up the Texture of the meat.
I can assure you guys you’ll be the first to know, after Me & Mrs Bear.

*A note about my SV habits:*
First of all, my 2 main reasons for getting an SV are:
#1 To be able to take a tough cut of meat, and turn it into a Tasty, Fork Tender meal.
#2  To be able to reheat leftover meats without overcooking them or drying them out.

So I can start by telling you that I will never be doing a Prime Rib with my SV, because I can make my Perfect Prime Ribs in my MES 40 Smoker, and end up with a Juicy roast that is Medium rare “Pink” from bark to bark, with about 4 hours of awesome Smoke on it.
So I’ve been doing a number of meats, using SV, including Chuckies & Eye Rounds, and they’ve been getting Fork tender.
As for these Ribeyes, the only reason I’m working on them is to be able to get them Fork Tender & completely Pink Edge to edge, without Smoking them, due to Mrs Bear not wanting hers smoked. So the only way I can do that is with SV, and that’s why I’m working on perfecting that process. I’ll have that nailed down within another Ribeye or 2.


Thanks for Looking, and Enjoy the Pics,

Bear

One Ribeye to share with Mrs Bear:







Racked and ready for a nice warm bath:






Fresh out of the SV bath:






My Front Yard---Figured I should show you guys all the WHITE is finally gone!!!






Searing Ribeye on my Weber "Q":






All Done:






Cutting into our shares, and a looking at the Beautiful inside of this Steak:






Mrs Bear making some Home Fries for us:






Bear's Supper:






Bear's Strawberry Shortcake dessert:






Next Morning's Breakfast---Leftover Steak & Taters with a couple Eggs:






*THAT's ALL FOLKS!*


----------



## Gwanger (May 8, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> *Ribeye Testing (SV Step #2)*
> 
> 
> OK, A while back I did a Choice Ribeye @ 131° for 2 hours, and it was no different than Ribeyes that I only Grilled without any time in the SV.
> ...


Bear, I admire how you are always striving for perfection, and how you don't mind eating your mistakes.


----------



## gary s (May 8, 2018)

Great info and testing   Nice !!     I LIKE it

Gary


----------



## weedeater (May 8, 2018)

Looks good Bear!
Like!

Weedeater


----------



## dr k (May 8, 2018)

That's a nice looking Ribeye with a huge cap., arguably the best cut of the cow. Even the lip is meaty.  When I get a rib roast and then cut off the bones, leaving an inch of meat on them like your dino ribs, I cut through the ribbon of fat separating the eye from the cap and roll off the cap in one piece. Now the fat is on the outside of the two separated muscles.  Since I stole some of the eye for the dino ribs I slice the eye up to 2" thick, resembling a filet. That cap cooked as it's own steak is fantastic.  The whole 7 bone rib roast will have a cap about 1"×8"×18". I gave up ribeyes for many years because the cap would sometimes cook faster and separate at the ribbon of fat, flopping around when flipping. Ribeyes are back in my life.


----------



## Braz (May 8, 2018)

Me no understand, "Leftover Steak & Taters."


----------



## SmokinAl (May 8, 2018)

I did a couple of threads back in Jan or Feb, with Ribeyes. And you kind of told me that what I was doing was a waste, cause the reason to SV something is to turn a cheap piece of meat into fork tender. The ribeyes turned out very good, cooked perfectly edge to edge, with a nice sear. I also did a prime rib thread that was SV'd & you kind of said the same thing, so I'm a little surprised your SV'ing Ribeyes! But I look forward to your thoughts when you do them!
Al


----------



## gnatboy911 (May 8, 2018)

I haven't personally tried to SV a rib eye, but from what I read some people prefer them traditionally grilled because the fat doesn't render and get crispy and yummy with SV.  The sear is meant to be so hot and fast that it just crisps up the outside, and the fat doesn't render the same.  For people that don't eat the rib eye fat anyways, SV has worked great.  A lot of people prefer it to get edge to edge doneness on leaner cuts of steak.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> Bear, I admire how you are always striving for perfection, and how you don't mind eating your mistakes.



Thanks!!
Now please point out that mistake I made.

Bear



SmokinAl said:


> I did a couple of threads back in Jan or Feb, with Ribeyes. And you kind of told me that what I was doing was a waste, cause the reason to SV something is to turn a cheap piece of meat into fork tender. The ribeyes turned out very good, cooked perfectly edge to edge, with a nice sear. I also did a prime rib thread that was SV'd & you kind of said the same thing, so I'm a little surprised your SV'ing Ribeyes! But I look forward to your thoughts when you do them!
> Al



Sure Al. However I explained this pretty good in the Original post above.
It goes like this. When I said that, I mainly meant a Prime Rib. There is no way in Heck I would SV one of my Prime Ribs, because when I smoke one they get PERFECT, exactly the way we like them---Pink from Bark to Bark, with a nice amount of Smoke on them. I could cold Smoke one first & then SV it, but it wouldn't be as good as the 4 hours or so of Smoke at 220° Smoking Temp. Plus I can Smoke the whole Prime Rib, because I can then give Mrs Bear the center slice, after I trim the outer 1/2" or so, so she doesn't get much Smoke on hers. I can't do that with a single Ribeye Steak. (See below)

AS for the Ribeye getting the above treatment, by SVing & Grill searing, I can get Med-Rare "Pink" from edge to edge, instead of just Grilling, which would give me Med-Rare in the Center & Medium or more on the outer 1/4" or more on each side.
The only way I could get the Pink from Edge to edge without SVing a Ribeye would be to Smoke it the whole time, and I couldn't do that to Mrs Bear's Steak. So I still would never SV one of my Prime Ribs.

I hope my explanation can be understood by more people than just me. It's not easy to explain in type.

One more thing---There's no way SVing could make a Prime Rib better tasting than any of these:
*Prime Rib Calendar (14 Smoked Prime Ribs)
*


Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2018)

gary s said:


> Great info and testing   Nice !!     I LIKE it
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gary s (May 9, 2018)

OK guys, play nice !!       I dare you to step over that line !!!

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2018)

weedeater said:


> Looks good Bear!
> Like!
> 
> Weedeater




Thank You Weedeater!!
And Thanks for the Like!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2018)

dr k said:


> That's a nice looking Ribeye with a huge cap., arguably the best cut of the cow. Even the lip is meaty.  When I get a rib roast and then cut off the bones, leaving an inch of meat on them like your dino ribs, I cut through the ribbon of fat separating the eye from the cap and roll off the cap in one piece. Now the fat is on the outside of the two separated muscles.  Since I stole some of the eye for the dino ribs I slice the eye up to 2" thick, resembling a filet. That cap cooked as it's own steak is fantastic.  The whole 7 bone rib roast will have a cap about 1"×8"×18". I gave up ribeyes for many years because the cap would sometimes cook faster and separate at the ribbon of fat, flopping around when flipping. Ribeyes are back in my life.




Thanks Kurt!!
We just did an Freezers inventory yesterday---I gotta make adjustments.
I got 16 Ribeyes, and only 1 Prime Rib in my Freezers.
Gotta start looking for sales. I don't like my Prime Rib count getting below 3.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (May 9, 2018)

Bear, I still haven't bit the bullet and bought a SV machine, but when I do I know whose name to look up. BTW the dinner, desert and breakfast plate look wonderful. I'll take one of each to go.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2018)

Braz said:


> Me no understand, "Leftover Steak & Taters."



Thanks Braz!!
LOL I've been having leftovers for Many Years.
Been married almost 50 years:
For a long time we'd have 2 steaks & I'd end up eating half of hers too.
Then for awhile I just eat my steak & she'd save half of hers for the next day, for me.
Then soon I'd end up with a little of mine left over & a lot of hers.
Now I just make 1 Steak, and split it 60/40, and she still saves me a little of hers for the next day.

I gotta tell you though---We save a lot of money this way!!:D

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2018)

gnatboy911 said:


> I haven't personally tried to SV a rib eye, but from what I read some people prefer them traditionally grilled because the fat doesn't render and get crispy and yummy with SV.  The sear is meant to be so hot and fast that it just crisps up the outside, and the fat doesn't render the same.  For people that don't eat the rib eye fat anyways, SV has worked great.  A lot of people prefer it to get edge to edge doneness on leaner cuts of steak.




Yup---That is a Drawback on SVing Ribeyes, because I like my Meat Medium Rare & my Fat Well Done.
However I shouldn't eat as much fat as I have most of my life anyway.
If you use a torch to sear, you can hit the edge Fat a lot harder to get it done more.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Bear, I still haven't bit the bullet and bought a SV machine, but when I do I know whose name to look up. BTW the dinner, desert and breakfast plate look wonderful. I'll take one of each to go.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
I'm still relatively new to this SV stuff yet, but I'm working on it.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2018)

Now Should I SV this, Smoke it, or just Grill it?

Bear


----------



## xray (May 10, 2018)

Tasty looking steak Bear!

I kind of backed off from doing ribeyes on the SV. Maybe I’m being too critical on myself but I never seem happy with the finished product. I think it’s because of the fat that doesn’t render.

But I have preferred to SV leaner and/or thicker cuts of beef.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 10, 2018)

Mount it on your living room wall.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2018)

xray said:


> Tasty looking steak Bear!
> 
> I kind of backed off from doing ribeyes on the SV. Maybe I’m being too critical on myself but I never seem happy with the finished product. I think it’s because of the fat that doesn’t render.
> 
> But I have preferred to SV leaner and/or thicker cuts of beef.




So far I agree with you about the fat not rendering through the SV of a Ribeye, but I am still experimenting.
I get the same Lack of rendering with a 133° SV'd Chucky, but when I did a Pulled Chucky @ 165° for 30 hours, the Fat was rendered even better than when I Smoke a Chucky to over 200°.
So like I said I'm still experimenting.

Check the Picture of the Pulled Beef, and I didn't remove any fat when I pulled it:
*Pulled Beef Chuck Roast 

Bear*


----------



## xray (May 10, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> So far I agree with you about the fat not rendering through the SV of a Ribeye, but I am still experimenting.
> I get the same Lack of rendering with a 133° SV'd Chucky, but when I did a Pulled Chucky @ 165° for 30 hours, the Fat was rendered even better than when I Smoke a Chucky to over 200°.
> So like I said I'm still experimenting.
> 
> ...



I look forward to your results. I have SV’ed ribeyes up to 4 hours, maybe i will try a longer bath or a higher temp at a shorter time.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2018)

xray said:


> I look forward to your results. I have SV’ed ribeyes up to 4 hours, maybe i will try a longer bath or a higher temp at a shorter time.




I got one thawing now, and this next test should be about 134°, but for about 21 hours.
I'll be posting it with the results Probably next week.
I've been doing these, because lately they have Eye Rounds & Chuckies at $4.99 or more, if they have any at all.

So we learn to SV so we can make cheap cuts Tender like expensive cuts.
Meanwhile they make Cheap Cuts cost what expensive cuts used to cost!!!
Can't Win!!

Bear


----------



## baseballguy99 (May 11, 2018)

My favorite steak is ribeye!  I have yet to get a “great” ribeye from the SV.  I have done awesome (my wife says best steaks ever) filet, ny strip, and porterhouse.

I too believe it is because the fat doesn’t render on the ribeyes when SV.

On a side note, a tip I learned from someone on here is after SV, put the steaks (still sealed) in an ice bath for about 10 mins before sear.  This will eliminate the “gray” edges.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2018)

baseballguy99 said:


> My favorite steak is ribeye!  I have yet to get a “great” ribeye from the SV.  I have done awesome (my wife says best steaks ever) filet, ny strip, and porterhouse.
> 
> I too believe it is because the fat doesn’t render on the ribeyes when SV.
> 
> On a side note, a tip I learned from someone on here is after SV, put the steaks (still sealed) in an ice bath for about 10 mins before sear.  This will eliminate the “gray” edges.




Thanks BBGuy!!
Yes to Both Fat rendering & Ice Bath.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Mount it on your living room wall.
> 
> Chris




LOL---Probably Stink after awhile!!:eek:

Bear


----------

